# ارجو رد النصارى



## عثمان بن عفان (22 فبراير 2007)

تقولون ان المسيح صلب ليمحو الخطيئه عن البشر ويرحمهم 
الذين قاموا بصلب المسيح هم اليهود ونحن نعلم انكم تكرهون اليهود لانهم قتلوا الاهكم وانتم تلعنونهم 
فهذا يتعارض مع محو الخطيئه فلو كان المسيح صلب ليمحو خطايا البشر فكان من المفروض ان تمحى خطايا اليهود ايضا  اذن لماذا تلعونهم اليسوا بشر ؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو اجابه شافيه ولا داعى للخوض خارج الموضوع
اللهم اهدى المسلمين وغير المسلمين


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2007)

عثمان بن عفان قال:


> الذين قاموا بصلب المسيح هم اليهود


 
الذين صلبوا المسيح هو الرومان و ليس اليهود



> ونحن نعلم انكم تكرهون اليهود


 

نحن لانكره اليهود, بالعكس, السيد المسيح كان يهودي و اغلبية التلاميذ و الرسل هم من خلفية يهودية, فلا يوجد اي حقد ابدا ابدا, فلا اعرف من اين اتيت بهذه النكتة 



> لانهم قتلوا الاهكم وانتم تلعنونهم


 
الاله لم يقتلو الي صلب هو جسد بار و ليس معناه ان الله مات, فالله لا يموت



> فهذا يتعارض مع محو الخطيئه فلو كان المسيح صلب ليمحو خطايا البشر فكان من المفروض ان تمحى خطايا اليهود ايضا اذن لماذا تلعونهم اليسوا بشر ؟؟؟؟؟


 
يسوع المسيح بكفارته على عود الصليب محى خطايا الذيين يؤمنون به, سواء يهود ام رومان ام مسلمين لا فرق

و نحن لا نلعن اليوهد, فمن أين لك هذه الخرافة؟؟؟


----------



## عثمان بن عفان (22 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله*

حاضر هبطل خرافه
انت قلت ان الذين صلبوا المسيح هم الرومان فانا اسال هل الذين قاموا بصلبه ملعونون ام لا؟


----------



## THE GALILEAN (23 فبراير 2007)

عثمان بن عفان



> لانهم قتلوا الاهكم وانتم تلعنونهم



يخطر في بال بعضهم سؤال يبدو منطقياً يتعلق بإمكانية موت السيد المسيح وهو الله ، فهل يموت الله ؟ ومن ذا الذي حفظ الكون والحياة في الأيام الثلاثة التي كان فيها السيد المسيح ميتاً ؟ 

· هل الموت هو الملاشاة ؟ 
ينطوى هذا السؤال على سوء فهم للموت وطبيعته وما يترتب عليه ، فالإنسان يميل أن يقرن الموت بالملاشاة ، فكأن الشخص الذي يدخل دائرة الموت يتلاشى ولا يعود موجوداً ، ويفقد بالتالي كل قوة وتأثير في هذه الحياة ، وعلى الرغم من العقيدة التي يعتنقها المرء قد تُعلّم غير ذلك ، فإن حقيقة غياب الشخص الذي مات وعدم إمكانية الاتصال به والتواصل معه في هذه الحياة تفرض نفسها بطريقة مرعبة وتجعل وجدان المرء يساوى بين الموت والعدم . 
· حقيقة الموت 
غير أن هذا الأمر مجانب للصواب ، فما الموت إلا إنفصال الروح عن الجسد ، فروح الإنسان هي الكائن الحقيقي وهى تسكن جسده الذي يُشكل بيتاً لهذه الروح ، فليس الإنسان جسداً يمتلك روحاً ، وإنما هو روح تملك جسداً ، وبينما يتحلل هذا الجسد ألفاني بعد الموت ويتعرض للفناء ، فإن الروح تستمر في الوجود إما في جهنم أو في حضرة الله في حالة وعى وإحساس كاملين ، فإذا مات المرء دون أن يقبل فداء المسيح وخلاصه ، فسينتهي به الأمر إلى حيث " البكاء وصرير الأسنان " يقول السيد المسيح " ولكن أقول لكم يا أحبائي : لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ، وبعد ذلك ليس لهم ما يفعلون أكثر ، بل أريكم ممن تخافون : خافوا من الذي بعدما يقتل له سلطان أن يُلقى في جهنم ، نعم أقول لكم من هذا خافوا " ( لوقا 12 : 4،5 ) ولا مفر من هذه الدينونة لغير المؤمنين بالمسيح ، تقول كلمة الله " وُضع للناس أن يموتوا مرة ثم بعد ذلك الدينونة " ( عبرانيين 9 : 27 ) . 
· مصير الأموات 
أما الذين يموتون في المسيح ،فإن أرواحهم تنتقل فوراً لتكون في حضرة الله ، قال الرسول بولس " لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق ( أموت ، تفارق روحي جسدي ) وأكون مع المسيح " ( فيلبى 1 : 23 ) ويحدثنا سليمان عن مصير الإنسان بعد الموت فيقـــول " فيرجع التراب إلى الأرض كما كان ، وترجع الروح إلى الله الذي أعطاها " ( جامعة 12 : 7 ) ويُسجل لنا لوقا رواية المسيح لحديث إبراهيم مع الغنى المُستغنى عن الله بعد موته ، وتطرقه لمصير لعازر البار بعد موته أيضاً " أذكر أنك أستوفيت خيرتك في حياتك وكذلك لعازر ( أستوفى ) البلايا والآن هو يتعزى وأنت تتعذب " ( لوقا 16 : 25 ) . 
· الروح لا تفنى 
وما يهمنا من هذا كله هو الوصول إلى نتيجة هي أن الروح لا تفنى ، فكم بالحرى إذا كانت روح الله ، ونحن نعلم مما علّمنا السيد المسيح أن " الله روح " ( يوحنا 4 : 24 ) . 
· موت المسيح 
حين جاء المسيح ، كلمة الله ، إلى أرضنا أتخذ جسداً وأكتسب الطبيعة البشرية إلى جانب طبيعته الإلهية ، لم يكن يحتاج كإله إلى جسد ، ولكنه صار لحماً ودماً ليشاركنا طبيعتنا ويستطيع أن ينوب عنا في عملية الفداء ، وعندما مات على الصليب من أجل خطايانا ، سكتت الحياة في جسده وبقيت روحه حيةً دون أن تفقد شيئاً من طبيعتها وقدرتها ، وهذا يعنى بكل بساطة أن المسيح كان حياً حتى وهو ميت . 
· مثال توضيحي 
ولقد حاول أحدهم أن يُقّرب ما حصل للمسيح في موته إلى أذهاننا ، فشبه الروح بالهواء الذي يتخذ شكل الإناء الذي يحل فيه ، فمع أن الهواء يملأ الجو ويتحرك فيه بحرية ، إلا أنه حدد نفسه شكلاً بصورة الإناء الذي حل فيه ، فإذا كسرنا هذا الإناء الذي يتمتع الهواء داخله بنفس خصائص الهواء الموجود في الجو ، فإن الهواء يرجع ليختلط فوراً بالهواء الموجود بالجو دون أن يضيع منه شئ ، وهذا يقودنا إلى فكرة أن موت المسيح لم يؤثر على طبيعته الإلهية . 
· سبب موت المسيح 
ولابد لنا من أن نتبين أن المسيح لم يمت بسبب الصليب ، ولكنه مات على الصليب ، لم يمت بسبب المسامير والحراب التي اخترقت جسده وجعلته ينزف ولكنه مات بسبب خطايانا التي حملها ومات على الصليب من اجلها ، إن خطايانا وآثامنا هي التي قتلته ، وما كان للموت أن ينال منه لو لم يكن صلبه مرتبطاً بهذه الخطايا والآثام ، فلا موت بدون خطية ، ولم يكن أدم نفسه ليمـوت لو لم يخطـــئ تقول كلمة الله " كأنما بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم ، وبالخطية الموت ،وهكذا إجهاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع " ( رومية 5 : 12 ) . 
· قيامة المسيح 
كما يختلف موت المسيح عن غيره في أن جسده لم يعرف التعفن والنتانة ، وذلك لأن المسيح نفسه لم يعرف الخطية كبقية البشر مع أنه حمل خطاياهم ، لهذا كان وعد الله الآب له بحفظ جسده من التعفن وقيامته من بين الأموات ، يقول النبي داود على لسان المسيح قبل مجيئه وموته بمئات السنين " لذلك فرح قلبي وابتهجت روحي ، جسدي أيضاً يسكن مطمئناً ، لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية ، لن تدع تقيك يرى فساداً " ( مزمور 22 : 9،10 ) وهكذا فإن روح المسيح عاد إلى جسده فأحياه في اليوم الثالث ، فكانت القيامة المجيدة المحتمة . 
ويسجل الكتاب المقدس أحداثاً كثيرة تشهد لقيامة السيد المسيح من الموت ، يقول " .... المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب ، وأنه دُفن وأنه قام في اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب ، وأنه ظهر لصفا ثم للأثنى عشر ، وبعد ذلك ظهر دفعة واحدة لأكثر من خمس مئة أخ أكثرهم باقٍ إلى الآن ولكن بعضهم قد رقدوا ، وبعد ذلك ظهر ليعقوب ثم للرسل أجمعين " ( 1كورنثوس 15 : 3-7 ) . 
· أبعاد القيامة 
ولقد أثبتت هذه القيامة فيما أثبتت أن المسيح هو إبن الله حقاً كما قال ،وأن الروح لا تموت ، وأن هناك رجاءً أكيداً لكل من يؤمن بالمسيح " أين شوكتك يا موت ؟ أين غلبتك يا هاوية ؟ " ( 1 كورنثوس 15 : 55 ) ، وما دام المسيح يتمتع بالجوهر الإلهي ، فليس غريباً أن يكون مختلفاً عن موت كل إنسان ، وأن تكون له نتائج عظيمة مباركة . 
يقول السيد المسيح " أنا هو القيامة والحياة ، من أمن بي ولو مات فسيحا ، وكل من كان حياً وأمن بي فلن يموت إلى الأبد " ( يوحنا 11 : 25،26 ) . 
خلاصة 
وهكذا فإن موت السيد المسيح لا ينفى ألوهيته ، بل يؤكد محبته العظيمة لنا تلك المحبة التي جعلته يموت من أجلنا ، لنتذكر أنه ذاق عنا الموت وأخذ عقابنا ، فهل نفهم موته حق الفهم ونقبله ؟ هل نعيش غالبين الحياة ونموت إذا كان لابد من الموت .


----------



## THE GALILEAN (23 فبراير 2007)

عثمان بن عفان



> حاضر هبطل خرافه
> انت قلت ان الذين صلبوا المسيح هم الرومان فانا اسال هل الذين قاموا بصلبه ملعونون ام لا؟



قال يسوع: "يا أبتاه اغفر لهم، لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" [34].

v قال هذا ليس لأنه غير قادر على الغفران بنفسه، وإنما لكي يُعلمنا أن نصلي من أجل مضطهدينا، لا بالكلام فحسب وإنما بالعمل أيضًا. يقول: "اغفر لهم" إن كانوا يتوبون، فإنه رحوم بالنسبة للتائبين، إن كانوا يريدون أن يغسلوا بالإيمان خطاياهم الكثيرة التي ارتكبوها.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v [كان غاية الصليب أن يخلص ويغفر، غير مبالٍ بما يحل به]

لم يتطلع أنه يموت بواسطتهم، إنما تطلع فقط أن يموت لأجلهم!

القديس أغسطينوس

v انظر كيف استمر في لطفه حتى في تعامله مع صالبيه!

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v اسمحوا لهم أن يتثقفوا بأعمالكم أن لم يكن هناك طريق آخر. قابلوا غضبهم بالوداعة، وعجرفتهم بالتواضع، وتجديفهم بصلواتكم... لنثبت باللطف الحقيقي إننا إخوتهم، ولنتمثل بالرب الذي احتمل الظلم فتتبارون في احتمال الظلم والإهانة والاحتقار حتى لا يكون للشيطان مكان في قلوبكم ينبت فيه عشبه.


----------



## عثمان بن عفان (23 فبراير 2007)

حقك عليى انا اقصد الروم الذين قاموا بهذا العمل هل انت تحبوهم ام لا  ؟؟
اريد اجابه على هذا السؤال فقط  نعم ام لا؟


----------



## الحوت (23 فبراير 2007)

عثمان بن عفان قال:


> حقك عليى انا اقصد الروم الذين قاموا بهذا العمل هل انت تحبوهم ام لا  ؟؟
> اريد اجابه على هذا السؤال فقط  نعم ام لا؟



*الجواب موجود في اية قالها السيد المسيح "ان كنتم تحبون فقط الذين يحبونكم فأي فضل لكم"*


----------



## My Rock (23 فبراير 2007)

عثمان بن عفان قال:


> حاضر هبطل خرافه
> انت قلت ان الذين صلبوا المسيح هم الرومان فانا اسال هل الذين قاموا بصلبه ملعونون ام لا؟


 
ليس بملعونين لان السيد المسيح نفسه غفر لهم كما وضح لك الاخ الحبيب الجليلي



عثمان بن عفان قال:


> حقك عليى انا اقصد الروم الذين قاموا بهذا العمل هل انت تحبوهم ام لا ؟؟
> اريد اجابه على هذا السؤال فقط نعم ام لا؟


 

نعم نحبهم لان السيد المسيح علمنا ان نحب حتى أعدائنا


----------



## kingmoon (23 فبراير 2007)

*عثمان ولد عفان*

يا عثمان يا ولد عفان ؟؟
انت مدوخ نفسك وتسال عن .... انكم تلعنون الذين قتلو نيكم وانكم تحبوهم ام لا .... هو ده اللى مزعلك ؟؟
طيب ليه ما تسال على اللى بيقتلو لحد اليوم من غير سبب ........ بس ده سنى وده شيعى ,
يا اخى انت تطنطن بالصحراء لوحد ..
وعلى راى المثل ... عرب وين طنبوره وين ... 
................................................................وعجبى!!


----------



## المسيح هو الله (23 فبراير 2007)

حبيبى عثمان المسيح علمنا المحبة وليس الكرة حتى لاعدائنا اوصنا ان نحبهم هذا كلام الله لان الله محبة


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 فبراير 2007)

*بعدما تحدثوا الاخوة الاعزاء باسهاب و وضحوا الكثير من النقاط 

لي هذه المداخلة الصغيرة


السيد المسيح غفر لهم هذه الخطية لكن المهم هل هم يريدون ان يغفر لهم ؟؟؟ الغفران يعتمد على التوبة الداخلية 

ان من صلب السيد المسيح له المجد هم الرومان بامر من الحاكم بيلاطس لكن بعد اصدار الحكم من مجمع السهندريم الاعلى و من الكثير من اليهود....... 

لكن مع ذلك السيد المسيح غفر لهم و طلب لهم الغفران 

نحن لا نلعن احدا و لا نطلب اللعنة لاحد *


----------



## Kiril (24 فبراير 2007)

المسيحيين استحاله يكرهوا او يلعنوا او يشيلوا حاجه  ضد حد


----------



## عثمان بن عفان (24 فبراير 2007)

*الرد عليكم*

خيبكم الله حقا انتم اضحوكه للعقلاء
يااغبياء طالما هو غفر لهم وانتم تحبوهم  ايش لزمة تمثيلية ان الالاه يطلع وبعدين ينزل الى اخر هذه الخرافات

لو ان الله يريد ان يغفر لجميع البشر  طيب ميغفرلهم فالله غفور رحيم بدون اللف والدوران ده 
خيبكم الله وزادكم جهلا فوق جهلكم


----------



## فادية (24 فبراير 2007)

عثمان بن عفان قال:


> خيبكم الله حقا انتم اضحوكه للعقلاء
> يااغبياء طالما هو غفر لهم وانتم تحبوهم  ايش لزمة تمثيلية ان الالاه يطلع وبعدين ينزل الى اخر هذه الخرافات
> 
> لو ان الله يريد ان يغفر لجميع البشر  طيب ميغفرلهم فالله غفور رحيم بدون اللف والدوران ده
> خيبكم الله وزادكم جهلا فوق جهلكم



هو دا الرد الي قدرت ترد بيه 
واضح من سؤالك ومن ردودك انك انسان جاهل لا يرى ابعد من انفه 
وفيه زيك في الدنيا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير 
بيسالو سؤال وهمه مش عارفين اي حاجه ولا عارفين يحددو هدفهم من السؤال 
وفي النهايه بيتمثلو بينبهم السباب الشتام 
هنقول ايه منته مسلم مفيش عليك عتب عن اي سب او نقص في الفهم 
الله يكون فعونك


----------



## remoo (24 فبراير 2007)

تأمل يا عثمان في تلك الاية 

لكني أقول لكم أيها السامعون: 

أحبُّوا أعداءكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. 

باركوا لاعنيكم، 

وصلُّوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم" [27-28]. 

يطالبنا بفيض حب ينبع في الداخل دون انتظار مقابل، إذ يقول: "أحبُّوا أعداءكم"، فنرد العداوة بالحب. هذا الحب يترجم إلى عمل محبَّة ورحمة: "اَحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم"، ويقوم خلال الحياة المقدَّسة والمباركة التي تبارك الآخرين ولا تلعن أحدًا: "باركوا لاعينكم"، ويمتزج بالعبادة فنشتهي خلاص المسيئين إلينا وشركتهم معنا في المجد بالصلاة عنهم لتوبتهم. بمعنى آخر، جاءت وصيّة الحب مرتبطة بكل كياننا في الرب، عميقة في النفس، مترجمة إلى سلوك وعمل، ممتزجة بالحياة المقدَّسة، ومُرتبطة بعبادتنا! 

v "أحبُّوا أعداءكم" [27]. يقول بولس الحكيم وهو صادق فيما يكتب: "إن كان أحد في المسيح فهو خليقة جديدة" (2 كو 5: 17)، لأن كل الأمور تجدَّدت في المسيح وبالمسيح. انظروا كيف تجدَّد نظام حياة أولئك الرسل الذين عُهد إليهم نشر كلمة الخلاص للعالم أجمع. انظروا كيف يأمرهم السيِّد بمقابلة سيِّئات أعدائهم لهم وكانت مؤامرات مضطهديهم محبوكة الأطراف ودسائسهم لا تعرف رحمة ولا شفقة.

طُلب إلى الرسل ألا ينتقموا لشرّ أحبَّائهم حتى لا يُعطِّلوا نشر الكلمة. نصحهم أن يضبطوا أذهانهم بالصبر والهدوء، فلا يخرجوا عن حلمهم وأناتِهم، محتمِّلين بسرور كل ضررٍ يلحق بهم وكل أذى يصيبهم، متَّخذين يسوع المسيح مَثَلهم الأعلى في الصبر والصفح، فقد هزأ به اليهود كبار وصغار، وبالرغم من سخريَّتهم صلَّى إلى الله الآب قائلاً: "اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون" (23: 34). وقد جثا إسطفانوس المغبوط أمام الله والحجارة تتساقط حوله طالبًا إلى المولي القدير أن يغفر آثام راجميه، وصرخ بصوت عظيم: "يا رب لا تُقم لهم هذه الخطيّة" (أع 7: 60). ويقول الحكيم بولس في هذا الصدد "نُشتَم فنبارِك، نُضطهد فنحتمل" (ا كو 4: 12).

انظر الى تلك المحبة كيف يعلمنا رب المجد ان نحب اعدائنا ولا نسامحهم 
انها المحبة العجيبة


----------



## My Rock (25 فبراير 2007)

عثمان بن عفان قال:


> خيبكم الله حقا انتم اضحوكه للعقلاء
> يااغبياء طالما هو غفر لهم وانتم تحبوهم ايش لزمة تمثيلية ان الالاه يطلع وبعدين ينزل الى اخر هذه الخرافات




هذا هو ادب الحوار الذي تعلمته لتحاورنا على اسسه؟
نحن هنا نحاور المؤدبين و المحترمين فقط, فلا مجال لقلة الادب هنا

اذا كنت انسان مهذب و اهل للحوار فأهلا و سهلا بك, اما بخلاف ذلك فأتفضل من غير مطرود

مع الاسف ان نرى المسلم يقل ادبه و يبدأ بالسب بعد ما يفلس...




> لو ان الله يريد ان يغفر لجميع البشر طيب ميغفرلهم فالله غفور رحيم بدون اللف والدوران ده
> خيبكم الله وزادكم جهلا فوق جهلكم


 
الله عفور و رحيم, متفقين
لكن الله قدوس لا يرضى بالخطية و عادل اي يجب ان يعاقب الخاطئ على خطيئته, فقداسته و عدالته توجبان محاسبة الخاطئ و سفك دم بسبب الخطيئة

لذلك عدالة الله و رحمته مع قداسته و غفرانه اجتمعت في يسوع المسيح, ليدفع ثمن الخطيئة التي لا يمكن غفرانه دون سفك دماء و عقاب و غفر لنا خطايانا بكفارته هو

فكما كان اليهود يغفرون عن خطاياهم بذبائح تكفير, كذلك اصبح المسيح ذبيحتنا الكاملة للتكفير عن خطايانا

اتمنى انك ترجع لصوابك و تناقش بأدب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ملاكـ (28 فبراير 2007)

المسيح*يه واليهوديه نفس الشي مافي فرق بينهم رحمتك يارب 
الحمدلله الي من علي بنعمة العقل والاسلام *


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 فبراير 2007)

*هذا ما نحصل عليه من قبل بعض المتطرفين !! 

في البداية يدعون التقعل و الحكمة و البحث عن الحقيقة و فيما بعد نجد التهجم و الاتهامات الباطلة و السخرية  *


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 فبراير 2007)

*أخ ملاك ...... ماذا تعني بقولك ان المسيحية و اليهودية نفس الشي ؟؟؟؟ 

فاليهودية الحقيقية اتبعت المسيح له المجد و اما الذين رفضوا السيد المسيح فانهم رفضوا الشريعة و الانبياء الذين نادوا بتكميل الناموس و الخلاص*


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

استاذى الفاضل مووضع الصلب والفداء اصلا ملوش اساس من البداية ومفيش حاجة اسمها خطيئة اصلية
ودة مش كلامى
دة كلام ربنا لان ربنا غفر لادم خطيتة الاصلية
ودة الدليل




فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا. وقال الرب في قلبه: لا أعود ألعن الأرض أيضا من أجل الإنسان لأن تصور قلب الإنسان شرير منذ حداثته. ولا أعود أيضا أميت كل حي كما فعلت. 	21\8 التكوين

مش هفسر انا هسيب اصحاب العقول يقراءو الكلام ويفسروة بالعقل بالعقل بس بدون الرجدوع الى تفاسير الاباء الاولين هتلاقو ببساطة ان الله لم يعد يلعن الارض ولا اى حاجة خلالالالالالالاص غفر وتمام التمام والحمد لله يعنى لا فى خطيئة اصلية ولا دياولو
وادى كمان مرة سفر الحكمة الترجمة الكاثوليكية الاصحاح العاشر

	 هي التي سهرت على أول من جبل أبي العالم بعد أن خلق وحيدا وأنقذته من زلته	1
اول من جبل ابة اكيد ادم وانقذة من اية من ذلتة يعنى خلالالالالالالالاص انقذذذة مبقاش فى خطيئة اصلية


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

> انظر الى تلك المحبة كيف يعلمنا رب المجد ان نحب اعدائنا ولا نسامحهم
> انها المحبة العجيبة


انا معاك فى الكلام دة والدليل الاكثر على ذالك انة قال ما جئت القى سلاما بل سيفا




> اي يجب ان يعاقب الخاطئ على خطيئته,


واحنا يا صخرتى مش عايزين اكتر من كدة لاكن ان الواحد يشيل خطيئة غيرة ازاااااااااى
ازااااااى يسوع يشيل خطيئة البشر
بص القصة الصغيرة دى اعقلها وقلى رايك اية
مع العلم الاشخاص المذكورين فى القصة لا يكمتو باى صلة باشخاص حقيقين على وجة الاطلاق وانما هى قصة من الخيال فقط
اقرا وقلى اية رايك
واحد فاتح مطعم وجة واحد غبان قالة عايثز اشتغل عندك قالة خلاص اشتغل وكل كل الاكل العندى اى حاجة كلها ما عدا الفراخ
راح صاحبنا الغلبان مسمعش الكلام وكل من الفراخ
طيب داولقتى لو اى واحد
 عاقل هيعمل اية يا زى منت مقلت يحاسبة على خطيئتة يا اما بقى يغفر لة
لاكن دة معملش كدة دة سابة سنيييين طويلة جدا وبعد كدة ابن الراجل صاحب المطعم كان فى شرم بيتفسح راح ابوة صاحب المطعم اتصل بية وقالة تعالى بسرعة عيزك وجة
قالة اية 
قالو الراجل الشغال فى المطعم عندى عمل خطيئة بص بقى انا عيزك تعمل اية
انزل امسح الطربيزات واشتغل واكنس الارض وفى سياح رومان قاعدين هناك روح خدم عليهم وادلهعم قفاك عشان يصربوك ويتفو عليك ةويمرمطو بيك بلاط المحل
هل هذا عقل يا استاذ ؤوك هل هذا فعل سوى ام فعل مخل 
سبحان الهل
ولك ان تستفاد من القصة ما تستفاد
واعقلها يا استاذ روك
واقرا توقيعى بالمرة


----------



## jakoub (6 مارس 2007)

> دعوه الى كل مسيحي, أغلق قلبك, وافتح عقلك والكتاب المقدس, لاتجعل الآخرين يفكرون بدلا منك كن مستقلا بذاتك وصافى الذهن, غير متعصب لدينك, ان أردت الوصول للحقيقة تذكر أن دين أجدادك قد لا يكون هو دين الله, ماذا ان كان أحدنا على حق؟ كيف ستعرف ذلك؟؟ مادمت تتنفس فى هذه الحياة, كرسها للبحث الصادق بلا عصبية عمياء, أمر العقيدة ليس سهلا فإما حياة أبدية أو نار جهنم



اخي قمر الزمان 

لو حذفنا اخر جمله فقط من هذه الفقره التي تعتز بها(أمر العقيدة ليس سهلا فإما حياة أبدية أو نار جهنم)  اول ما يتبادر الى ذهني كلام الملحدين وطبعا حاشاك

هل تستطيع تستطيع ان تعيش كمسلم وتقوم بكل واجبات دينك لوحدك دون الارجوع الى علم من هم قبلك درسوا ومحصوا (ان تحيط بكل علوم الدين)؟ انا لا اعتقد 

هل تستطيع ان تفسر القران والاحاديث لوحدك ؟ انا اعتقد لا

اذا كان جوابك نفس جوابي اذا (لاتجعل الآخرين يفكرون بدلا منك كن مستقلا بذاتك وصافى الذهن)
هي مقوله خاطئه ضمن هذه الفقره وتقر معي بذلك واذا كان جوابك مخالف لي  اطرح عنك كل كتب التفاسير وغيرها ويضا قد يكونوا نقلوا القران والاحاديث وحرفو بها ورجع الى اقدم النسخ الغير منقطه وغير مشكله وتعرف الى دينك

اكتفي بهذا القدر من التعليق على عبارتك العظيمه. 
واقول لك من نقلوا لنا المعلومه الدينيه قتلوا وعذبوا بابشع الصور كي لا يغيروا كلمه واحده  (عن جد حرام تحمل حالك هذه الخطيه) 

اما بالنسبه لقصتك القصيره مع امنياتي لك بالتوفق بالكتابه خاصه (القصص القصيره)

فهي تمثل وجهة نظرك لعملية الفداء وليس لها صله لا من قرب او بعيد بقصة الفداء الالهي. بجوز تنفع لو رحت فيها على هوليود وتتفق مع مخرج يهودي او لا ديني وعملوا منها  فلم ضد المسيحيه


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

يعنى لو قالو يمين يبقى يمين ولو قالو شمال يبقى شمال اذاى بقى
احنا عندنا فى الاسلام الجميع يأخذ ويرد منهم الا رسول الله
شفت بقى يعنى الجميع معرضين للطاء ومعرضين لانهم ينسو ويغلطو ويكرهو ويحبو لانهم بشر
فاهمنى ولا لا
فلاذم يكون عندنا عقل ميبقاش نيقول ما جئت القى سلاما بل سيفا
وطببعا الكلام مينفعش يقوم المفسرين يقلولك هو يقصد الكتاب المقدس
ازاى بقى منا المفروض يكون عندى عقل ولا التانى الفى سفر نشيد الانشاد البيقول
اختنا ث
ديها صغيرين وخطبتها اليوم ماذا نفعل لها
شوف التفسير بتعها اية هتلاقيسة كمنا فى للعقل
وبالنسبة لتفسير القران
دة بيبقى تفسير للكلمات الصعبة الحنا منعرفهاش والمعانى المدرسنهاش وما الى ذالك
عموما انت منور الموضوع
والموضوع مش بتاعى انا حبيت بس اخش اشارك مشاركة صغير 
بس بجد اية رايك فى القصة مش قريبة حاول تفكر فيها كدة


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

قمر الزمان قال:


> استاذى الفاضل مووضع الصلب والفداء اصلا ملوش اساس من البداية ومفيش حاجة اسمها خطيئة اصلية
> ودة مش كلامى
> دة كلام ربنا لان ربنا غفر لادم خطيتة الاصلية
> ودة الدليل
> ...



محدش جاوب على المشاركة دى ياريت تجاوب


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

Sg 8:8
8. لنا اخت صغيرة ليس لها ثديان.فماذا نصنع لاختنا في يوم تخطب (SVD)


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 مارس 2007)

* لو انت قد عملت ما طلبت من المسيحيين ....... 

و  قرات الكتاب المقدس فعلا  لما قد كتبت هذا !

لقد دخلت الخطيئة الى العالم و غيرت طبعنا البشري بعد ان كانت الطبيعة الالهية مقدسة في الله. 

لقد ندم ابونا آدم و امنا حواء على خطيئتهما و اصبح تقديم الذبائح لله للتكفير على الخطيئة. لكن هذا لم يكن كافيا لارجاع الطبيعة البشرية كما كانت.  

و هذا ما فعله الاتقياء قبل نوح. لكن في زمن نوح اضحى هو الانسان الوحيد الذي يقدم الذبائح و لم يعبد الالهة الغريبة و لذلك الله افنى كل العالم الا نوح و عائلته .......

لقد اعلن الله لنوح بانه لن يميت كل حي كما فعل في الطوفان ...... 
 كان هذا بعد ان كان فقط نوح و بنيه  على الارض و قد قدم نوح عنهم ذبائح الحمد و الشكر. و كلهم كانوا عبيدا لله.

لو كان الطوفان هو الخلاص من الخطيئة الاصلية لماذا قدم نوح الذبائح ؟؟؟ كما نقرا في الاية العشرين  "وبنى نوح مذبحا للرب.واخذ من كل البهائم الطاهرة ومن كل الطيور الطاهرة واصعد محرقات على المذبح." التي سبقت الاية 21 التي اوردتها " فتنسم الرب رائحة الرضا.وقال الرب في قلبه لا اعود العن الارض ايضا من اجل الانسان لان تصوّر قلب الانسان شرير منذ حداثته.ولا اعود ايضا أميت كل حيّ كما فعلت."

نعم ان تقديم الذبائح لله للشكر و الحمد و عن الخطيئة منذ زمن ابوانا آدم و حواء مرورا بزمن نوح الى يومنا هذا. و هذه الذبائح الحيوانية ايضا لم تكن كافية لكن الله قبل بها الى ان جاء ملئ الزمان لتجسد الابن الكلمة ليتم الفداء.

لقد كان الله راضيا بنوح البار و بنيه ....... 
لكن بمجرد موت نوح وتكاثر بنيه رجع الناس الى الشرور و عبادة الاوثان و انتشرت الخطيئة مرة ثانية بين كل الناس و لذلك اخذ الله ابراهيم ابي الانبياء ليكون خطوة اخرى و عمود آخر نحو الفداء

ارجو فعلا ان تستفيدي بجد و تدرسي بشكل حيادي 


وفق الله الجميع 
*


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

اسشتاذ انت رديت عىل نص وسبت التانى هعموما
هو قال
 لا اعود العن الارض
مفيش لعن نهائى يا استاذ
المووضع مش محتاج يعنى
ولا هو كبر فى الغلط وخلاص


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

خد كماااااان
بس يارب تقتنع
[ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Is:44:22 ]-[ قد محوت كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك.ارجع اليّ لاني فديتك. ]

خلاص يا استاذ فدى

: II:7:14  ثم اتضع شعبي الذي دعي اسمي عليهم، وتضرعوا طالبين وجهي، وتابوا عن غيهم، فإنني أستجيب من السماء وأصفح عن خطيئتهم وأخصب أرضهم. 

صفح خلالالالالالاص عن خطيتهم


 [ الفــــانـــدايك ]-[ Gn:3:14 ]-[ . فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لانك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك. ]
عاقب الحية
 ( ت. ح ) Gn:3:16  ثم قال للمرأة: «أكثر تكثيرا أوجاع مخاضك فتنجبين بالآلام أولادا، وإلى زوجك يكون اشتياقك وهو يتسلط عليك». 

عاقب حوا

Gn:3:17  وقال لآدم: «لأنك أذعنت لقول امرأتك، وأكلت من الشجرة التي نهيتك عنها، فالأرض ملعونة بسببك وبالمشقة تقتات منها طوال عمرك. 


عاقب ادم
ما حاجة الفداء والصلب من الاساس اذن


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

انا مش عارف اية الصورة الظهرت


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 مارس 2007)

*انا تكلمت من صلب النص ! 

لو قرأت جيدا لوجدت مقطع فيه  لماذا قدم نوح الذبيحة اذن ؟؟ و الشرح 

فهو جواب لمعنى هذه المقطع عن الطوفان و عدم تكراره. 



ان اقتطاعك للآيات من نصوصها قد يخفي المعنى الاصلي 

و الاية التي اوردتها من سفر اشعياء هي جزء من نبوءة عن الخلاص اقرأ هذه الاصحاحات و ستجد انها نبوءة و من ثم محو الخطايا هنا عن ترك عبادة الاوثان و عبادة الله الواحد.*




> عاقب ادم
> ما حاجة الفداء والصلب من الاساس اذن



*يا أخي انا ادعوك بالفعل الى قراءة متأنية للمشاركات و اسأل بشكل منطقي و تصاعدي 

قلنا لك مرارا ......... خطيئة آدم قد غيرت كل الطبيعة البشرية من طبيعة نقية بل خطية الى طبيعة خاطئة لانه بانسان واحد دخلت الخطيئة الى العالم 

مجددا اقول لك اقرأ مشاركتي السابقة و ستجد الجواب جتى لا نبقى ندور في نفس الدائرة *


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 مارس 2007)

> عاقب ادم
> ما حاجة الفداء والصلب من الاساس اذن



*من هو الانسان ليستقصي احكام الله و افكاره التي تفوق عقلنا المتناهي في الصغر بالنسبة لله 

و كما قال الوحي "يا لعمق غنى الله وحكمته وعلمه.ما ابعد احكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الاستقصاء" الرسالة الى رومية 11: 33*


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

جميل انا عرفت نوح عمل لية كدة وزكل الكلام دة كلام مضبوط
لاكن الله غفر بقى كل حاجة القديم والجديد
مش على دى بس
والا كان تنسم لنوح بس
مش لكل شيء
فهمت يا استاذ ويرجى الرد على باقى النصوص


----------



## ابن الشرق (6 مارس 2007)

تقديم نوح  من بعده للذبائح يعني ان الطوفان لم يطهر الارض من الخطيئة لكنه قللها وقتيا كما يخبرنا الوحي ....

غفران الله لنوح و بنيه او لشخص معين لا يعني الخلاص

و الغفران دوما مشروط بالالتزام بنبذ الخطيئة 



اكرر .....بسبب الخطيئة الابوية تغيرت الطبيعة البشرية الى خاطئة 

و ان عقاب الله لآدم و حواء بطل بالصليب وحده 

و لذلك الارض ملعونة بسبب خطية آدم و لم يبطل هذه اللعن بسبب الطوفان ابدا. لكنه اُبطل بالصليب  
و  نوح و بنيه كانوا مؤمنين و لكن بسبب خطية اولادهم فيما بعد عادت الشرور  



و باقي النصوص قد شرحت عنها مسبقا اسال بدقة عما لا تفهمه في شرحها


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

اولا مردتش على باقى النصوصو
ثانيا
يا استاذ هو قالك غفر ولا مغفرش سامح ولا مسحمش



> لكن بسبب خطية اولادهم فيما بعد عادت الشرور



افهم بقى يعنى السيد المسيح متصلبش من اجل الخطيئة الاصلية واتصلب من اجل دى




> و ان عقاب الله لآدم و حواء بطل بالصليب وحده



راجع النصوص مرة اخرى
الله عاقبهم خلالالالالاص على الخطيئة راجع باقى النصوص
ربنا عاقبهم خلاص على الخطيئة


وبعدين النص بيقول
لا اعود العن الارض
يعنى خلالالالالالاص مش هيلعنها تانى
طبعا ان لو كلمتك من هنا للسنة الجاية مش هتقتنع
بس فكر كدة وقلب النصوص فى دماغك وحاول تفهم
الله غفر وشال اللعنة خلاص
وبعدين فى النصوصو عاقب كل واحد
عاقب الحية وادم وحوا
يعنى مفيش داعى للصلب والفداء ومفيش حاجة اسمها خطيئة اصلية
وطالما فتحنا الكلام ياريت بعد ردك على النصوصو الجبتها تقلى اين تكلم السيد المسيح عن الخطيئة الاصلية والصلب والفداء


----------



## jakoub (7 مارس 2007)

> يعنى لو قالو يمين يبقى يمين ولو قالو شمال يبقى شمال اذاى بقى
> احنا عندنا فى الاسلام الجميع يأخذ ويرد منهم الا رسول الله
> شفت بقى يعنى الجميع معرضين للطاء ومعرضين لانهم ينسو ويغلطو ويكرهو ويحبو لانهم بشر
> فاهمنى ولا لا



يعني بفهم من هل حكي انه قمر الزمان اخذ من الرسول مباشره وهو كتب القران بقلمه ولا انا غلطان اذا كنت غلطان بكون اذا قالو هذا القران وهذا الحديث زي ما بتحكيلي (لو قالو هذا يمين يبقى يمين وذا قالو شمال بيبقى شمال )ولا انا غلطان
ان الطعن بالنقل لحاله بدون ما نجيب سيرة المفسرين للقران والاحاديث مش بمصلحتك ولاهما الي نقلولك من 1600 سنه برضو هما بشر  بغلطو وبكرهو وبحبو لانهم بشر زي تبعبنا  فاهمني ولا لا

اذا اتفقت معي بهذا الكلام يبقى بنقدر نتحاور باي موضوع بس اذا ما تفقنا ما بنقدر نتحاور 

اذا بتفتح عقلك حسب نصيحتك لكل مسيحي  رح بتلاحظ الكم الهائل جدا جدا من البحوث التي خضع لها الكتاب المقدس بكل اشكال النقد الادبي والجغرافي والتاريخي ...الخ والنتيجه دايما كانت بصالح الكتاب المقدس ومن يطعن بصحته لا نتهمه بالكفر والتجديف لاننا نحترم العقل ولم يتم اتلاف اي نسخه منه وكلها محفوظه بكل اهتمام ويمكن لاي باحث الاطلاع عليها ولم يتم حرقها كما تم في عهد الصحابه  

اما بالنسبه للقران ما هو حجم النقد الادبي والجغرافي ...الخ له (ما اضن في حد بقدرينتقده والي بفكر بالنقد يتهم بالف ذنب وذنب ) اذا اصلا استطاع ان يقارن المخطوطات القديمه بالموجوده الان بايدي الناس  والمخطوطات المحفوظه لعدم وجود التنقيط والتشكيل بغظ النظر عن الاختلافات بين المخطوطات نفسها

وبتيجي بتحكي للمسيحيين (لو قالو يمين يبقى يمين ولو قالو شمال يبقى شمال)


----------



## manwal (7 مارس 2007)

لا تعليق


----------



## قمر الزمان (7 مارس 2007)

تانى مرة محاولة فاشلة لتغير مجرى الموضوع
عموما اكتب شبهتك فى مووضع منفرد وانا هرد عليك اما هنا فرجاء منخرجش ونهرب من سياق المووضع اعمل موضوع وابعتلى وان اجى ارد عليك فية
لاكن هنا احنا منتظرين رد ولا خلاص افقلستو ومش عرفين تكملو لو مش عرفين ياريت يتقفل بقى المووضع وادى نقطة


----------



## ابن الشرق (7 مارس 2007)

*انا رديت على كل النصوص بشكل وافي و أعيد 

لو قرأنا الاصحاح الاول في التكوين ان الارض لعنت بسبب آدم و حواء

و بسبب الخطيئة دخلت اللعنة و تغيرت الطبيعة البشرية النقية الخالية من الخطيئة لان الله لم يخلق الشر و الدليل بعد خلق الانسان بعد كل المخلوقات يقول الوحي  "ورأى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا. وكان مساء وكان صباح يوما سادسا" التكوين الاصحاح الاول 31

بعد الخطيئة و مخالفة الوصية و بعد معرفة الخير و الشر تغيرت الطبيعة المنزهة و دخلت الخطيئة الى العالم 

ان الله بعد الطوفان ازال لعنة شرور الناس ومن نوح و لم يزل الخطيئة الاصلية اظن ان النصوص واضحة جدا 


اما عن *


----------



## jakoub (8 مارس 2007)

العضو الكريم قمر الزمان 


> تانى مرة محاولة فاشلة لتغير مجرى الموضوع



انا ما بحاول اغير مجرى الموضوع انا لفت انتباهي توقيع قمر الزمان وحبيت اعلق عليه



> عموما اكتب شبهتك فى مووضع منفرد وانا هرد عليك اما هنا فرجاء منخرجش ونهرب من سياق المووضع اعمل موضوع وابعتلى وان اجى ارد عليك فية



من غير المحبب بالنسبه لي  مناقشة شخص هدفه فقط النقد:t32:  وليس زيادة المعرفه



> لاكن هنا احنا منتظرين رد ولا خلاص افقلستو ومش عرفين تكملو لو مش عرفين ياريت يتقفل بقى المووضع وادى نقطة


زي ما حكيت المشكله مش بالرد  لقد كان كافي وشافي لمن يريد المعرفه والاستيضاح.
واذا كان قفل الموضوع موجه لي بصراحه انا جديد طازه:dntknw:   وما بطلع بيدي


----------



## سعد الدين (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

كيف لا تكزهون اليهود اسالوا محاكم التفتيش 
السوال الاخر اذا صلب المسيح واصبح ملعون حسب قولكم فهذا ثلث الاله اصبح ملعون كييييييف
وبلا فلسفة رجاء هذا اقنوم وهذا جسد وهذا جوهر
ارجو اجابة شافيه لاننا مساكين لا نفهم هذا لاعلم العظيم


----------



## الحوت (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



سعد الدين قال:


> كيف لا تكزهون اليهود اسالوا محاكم التفتيش



*يا عزيزي لماذا نكره اليهود ؟
هم لا يعتدون على مقدساتنا ولا يدنسوها مثلكم ولا يعتدون علينا بالاضافه الى انهم اخوتنا في الايمان فلماذا نكرههم ..!!!

السنا نصلى بتوارتهم في كنائسنا ..!!
*


----------



## malika (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

أستغرب من كلامكم  كيف تحبون اليهود وقد ذاقو 

المرارة من معاملة المسيحيين لهم في أوروبا

حتى النصف الأول من القرن 20  ، وقد سجلت في كتب أدبية فرنسية 

وإنجليزية ...........عجبا. أحب معرفة الفرق بينكم وبين مسيحي أوربا ؟


----------



## My Rock (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



malika قال:


> أستغرب من كلامكم كيف تحبون اليهود وقد ذاقو
> 
> المرارة من معاملة المسيحيين لهم في أوروبا
> 
> ...


 
لأن المسيح علمنا نحب حتى الأعداء

صعبة تفهموها؟


----------



## malika (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

يعني إنتو لا تكرهون المسلمين ؟ !

طيب ........لماذا تسبون الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ، والمسيح 

يحبه ويعلمكم ذالك ، ولا تقولو أنكم تحبونه ؟ لو كان كذالك لحذف الكلام 

الغير اللائق والغير  محتشم في حقه .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



> يعني إنتو لا تكرهون المسلمين ؟ !
> 
> طيب ........لماذا تسبون الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ، والمسيح
> 
> ...




من نحن نسب رسولك من قال هذا اتحداكي الا لو بتعتبري الاحاديث سب  نحن لا نكرهكم يا اخوتي المسلمين نحن نحبكم جدا وانا شخصيا لي اصدقاء كثيرين من المسلمين احبهم كثيرا ولكن نكرة الاسلوب المحمدي في القران والاحاديث من سب كالقردة والخنذير ولا داعي ان اذكر اكتر حتي لا اخالف قوانين المنتدي 


واخيرا اعرفي اختي رسولك اكتر من غرفة البالتوك هذة فستجدين اخواتك يردون ويرد عليهم

http://www.jitow-radios.com/Radio/tabid/54/language/en-US/Default.aspx


----------



## geedward (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

ياعم عثمان المسيحية ليس بقاموسها كلمة الكرة او العداوة سوي للشيطان و الخطية ولا هو صعب عليك فهم المحبة المسيحية فهي حياتنا اللة محبة


----------



## bopp (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



> ياعم عثمان المسيحية ليس بقاموسها كلمة الكرة او العداوة سوي للشيطان و الخطية ولا هو صعب عليك فهم المحبة المسيحية فهي حياتنا اللة محبة



هذة شعارات غير قابلة للتنفيذ
ولا تقوم العقائد على الشعارات

يقول السيد المسيح 
و اما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر ايضا ".

اتحدى اى مسيحى اذا ضربتة على خدة يناولنى الخد الاخر لكى الطمة علية
دة حتى المسيح لم يفعل ذلك


----------



## fredyyy (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

*bopp *
*... اتحدى اى مسيحى ...*

*لا يوجد تحدي في المسيحية *

*لكننا بكل هدوء نصف النور الحقيقي الذي ينعكس من المسيح الموجود فينا *

*والذي يرفض النور ويُريد أن يبتعد عنه نصف له الظلام *

*فالعريان الذي يرفض ُلباس البر الإلهي لا يغضب إذا قلنا له أنت عريان *

*أنظر ماذا يقول الكتاب عن الذين إستغنوا :*

*رؤيا يوحنا 3 : 17 *
*لأَنَّكَ تَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنَا غَنِيٌّ وَقَدِ اسْتَغْنَيْتُ، وَلاَ حَاجَةَ لِي إِلَى شَيْءٍ، وَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الشَّقِيُّ وَالْبَائِسُ وَفَقِيرٌ وَأَعْمَى وَعُرْيَانٌ.*


*إقبل المسيح فيسترك*

*ويُنير حياتك*​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



malika قال:


> يعني إنتو لا تكرهون المسلمين ؟ !
> 
> طيب ........لماذا تسبون الرسول محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ، والمسيح
> 
> ...





سلام رب المجد معكي ..

اختي الفاضله..

رب المجد قال لنا((احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم احسنوا الى مبغضيكم))

فنحن لا نكره المسلمين يا اختي الفاضله..لانهم بشر وانهم خلقة الله وصنعة يداه..

ولكننا نكره التعاليم الشيطانيه والنجسه التي تحرض على القتل والكراهيه والزنا والسفاح والكذب....الخ.

فلن تستطيعي ان تأتي لي بدليل واحد في الانجيل يحرضنا على القتل او حتى الاساءه للاعداء..

ولكن الاسلام يأمر بقتل وتكفير الاخر..وقتل وتكفير الطوائف الاسلاميه..
وسيأتي يوما سنرى فيه ان الاسلام يقتل نفسه بنفسه.

فنحن نحب المسلمين..ولكننا نكره الاسلام لانه عمل شيطاني


الرب يبارك حياتك وينير عينيك..


----------



## محامي مسيحي (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



bopp قال:


> هذة شعارات غير قابلة للتنفيذ
> ولا تقوم العقائد على الشعارات
> 
> يقول السيد المسيح
> ...





اخي الحبيب..

نحن لسنا عندنا تحدي..

ولكن..ارجو منك الا تقتبس الايه من مكانها..بل خذ معناها من سياق الكلام..

فالجندي الذي ضرب السيد المسيح على وجهه..قال له السيد المسيح ((لماذا تضربني))

إذن ما معنى: قيل لكم عين بعين، وسن بسن؟

إن هذا كان شريعة للقضاء وليس لتعامل الأفراد

بهذا يحكم القاضي حين يفصل في الخصومات بين الناس. ولكن ليس للناس أن يتعاملوا هكذا بعضهم مع البعض الآخر

ولكن إن فهم الناس خطأ أنه هكذا ينبغي أن يتعاملوا!! فإن السيد المسيح يصحح مفهومهم الخاطئ بقوله: من ضربك على خدك، حول له الآخر أيضاً


أما الاسلام ..فانه يريد ان يرجع الى عهد الناموس بعد ان جاء عهد النعمه.

سمعتم أنه قيل: تحب قريبك وتُبغض عدوك. وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم، باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم. وصلوا لأجل الذين يُسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم" 
(مت5: 43، 44)

هنا لم ينقض السيد المسيح الشريعة القديمة، وإنما صحح مفهومهم عن معنى القريب إذ كانوا يظنون أن قريبهم هو اليهودي حسب الجنس. أما السيد المسيح فبين لهم أن قريبهم هو الإنسان عموماً، ابن آدم وحواء

فكل إنسان يجب أن يقابلوا إساءته بالإحسان. فالمفهوم الحقيقي للشريعة هو هذا. بل أن هذا يتفق مع الضمير البشري، حتى من قبل شريعة موسى ... وهذا ما سار عليه الآباء والأنبياء قبل شريعة موسى وبعدها

أما الاسلام والمسلمين..فيجب ان يكون الانسان مسلما لكي يكون ((أخيه في الله))

سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تقتل. ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. وأما أنا فأقول لكم: إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً، يكون مستوجب الحكم ..." (مت5: 21، 22)0

وصية "لا تقتل" لا تزال قائمة كما هي، لم تُلغَ. ولكن السيد المسيح حرََم الخطوة الأولى المؤدية إليها، وهي الغضب الباطل ... فكل جريمة تبدأ بالغضب، كما أن كل خطية زنا، تبدأ بشهوة في القلب. والسيد المسيح في عظته على الجبل، منع الخطوة الأولى المؤدية إلى الخطية وحرًّم أسبابها .. لم ينقض الناموس بل أكمل الفهم 

الشريعة الأدبية إذن لم تُنْقَض، بل بقيت كما هي. وأكمل الرب فهم الناس لها. فوسَّع مفهومها، وسما بمعانيها. ومنع أسباب الخطية، والخطوة الأول المؤدية 


اما الاسلام..فقد قال..قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله...الخ

وانتظر تعقيبك..اذا كان لديك تعقيب..


----------



## asula (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

سلام الرب يسوع معكم جيمعا

بصراحة انا قريت الاجوبة

وقريت الاسالة

تعرف انت ليش مش قادر تفهم ؟؟

لان انت ما عندك روح القدس الي يعمل بداخلك

وانت تفكيرك كثير ارضي 

ومملوء كره وانانية يعني صعب تفهم كلمات الانجيل 

اذا تريد تفهم صح وبدون غش واستهزاء من داخلك

ادعو الرب يسوع وقلو نظف الي في داخلي واملئني من الروح القدس

حتى تكون بداخلك نوراني

انا بصاحة عذرتوك لسبب بسيط

ان القران كلوا قتل فلان واسبي فلان 

وهذا كافر وهذا كذاب

يعني شي طبيعي يكون داخلك مسمم من افكار القران

وصعب عليك تفهم ان الرب يسوع هو الله محبة 

لان نبيك هو يقتل ويزني مع النساء وحروب وكثير امور صعب الانسان يستوعبها

انا اتمنى من صدق ان النور يدخل حياتك 

وتعرف المحبة الحقيقة 

والرب يسوع يكون الهك وتذوق الخلاص ​


----------



## عاطف بشاى (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

للرد على موضوع اتحدى النصارة                                                                                                                                                            ياخى لا مجال للتحدى المشكلة فى عدم استعمال المخ او التفكير                                                                                                                                         فمن يتعمق فى الدين عندنا نهايتة ترك ملذات الدنيا والرهبنة اما العكس فى اديان اخرى فالتعمق نهايتة الارهاب ورفض الاخر والقتل والسرقة الى اخرة قال رب المجد من اعمالهم تعرفونهم


----------



## esambraveheart (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

*

bopp قال:



			هذة شعارات غير قابلة للتنفيذ
ولا تقوم العقائد على الشعارات

يقول السيد المسيح 
و اما انا فاقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر بل من لطمك على خدك الايمن فحول له الاخر ايضا ".

اتحدى اى مسيحى اذا ضربتة على خدة يناولنى الخد الاخر لكى الطمة علية
دة حتى المسيح لم يفعل ذلك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

و ليه تتحداه  و ليه تضربه علي خده يا مؤذي زي نبيك
هو ايمان المسيحي واجعكم في ايه عشان دايما تحبوا تتحدوه في  الشئ اللي انتو ما تقدروش عليه
يا اعمي و يا جاهل ..فيه كتاب اسمه تاريخ الكنيسه القبطيه  روح اقراه عشان تعرف قد ايه المسيحي دور خده الايمن و الايسر للطمات ظلمكم و عدوانكم ملايين المرات و مش بس كده ..ده سلم رقبته لسيف ظلمكم برضا و محبه و ياما رميتو مسيحيين في الزيت المغلي و قطعتوا جثثهم 
كل ده مش دليل يا من تحب الظلم و تعشق العدوان كما امرك نبيك
و مع ذلك يقوم كبيرنا كل عيد و يذهب الي من ظلموه و ظلموا ابنائه و اخوانه و اباؤه و اجداده ليقدم لهم بكل محبه تهنئه قلبيه خالصه باعيادهم بل و في كل موعظه يقول "رئيسنا المحبوب"..بينما في كل خطبة جمعه يقول شيوخكم "و قاتلوهم...و الذين كفروا من اهل الكتاب..و اعدوا لهم..حتي يعطوا الجزيه..و ما صلبوه...الخ من التفاهات التي تمرض النفس بالحرب التي يعلنها علينا المسلمون كل يوم
روح اختبر ايمانك انت الاول يا مرائي و شوف اذا كان ما تفعلونه يرضي الله ام لا​*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

*أزاي المسيح يغفر لاي انسان يؤمن به هو مش مسيحي 

طيب ما كل المسلمين يؤمن ان عيسى عليه السلام رسول الله  والانجيل 

طيب يبقى كدة يتغفر لنا بقى على كلامكم 

في تناقد واضح في كلامكم

ليه ربكم ميغفرش بدل الوسيط بينه وبنكم ما على كلامكم الرب بتعكم قادر على كل شيء ​*


----------



## amr3 (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



My Rock قال:


> الذين صلبوا المسيح هو الرومان و ليس اليهود
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ارجو الرد


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



> ارجو الرد



هههههههههههه يعني مش عارف ترد بتستغيس بينا طب هرد شكرا يا روك علي الشرح الجميل اية رايك رددينا


----------



## انت الفادي (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*



amr3 قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *My Rock*
> 
> 
> _الذين صلبوا المسيح هو الرومان و ليس اليهود
> ...



ههههههههه... 


> يعني الذي مات هو الناسوت ابن الإنسان فلماذا كان التجسد ؟!


يعني يا فالح لو لم يكن هناك تجسد فمن اين سيكون هناك فداء؟؟
يعني بالعربي انت عرفت ان الذي مات هو الناسوت... جميل.... قما هو الناسوت ؟؟؟ هو الجسد الذي ظهر فيه الله.... فهمت؟؟؟ يعني حالة التجسد.... و تقوم و تسأل بكل غباء و تقول فلماذا التجسد؟؟؟؟
قلنا لك التجسد من اجل الفداء و ان الفداء تم عن طريق الناسوت المتحد به اللاهوت...



> فما ذنب من أتى قبل المسيح الا تمحى خطاياهم ؟!



يا سلام قلبك حنين خالص عليهم.... لا تخاف... السيد المسيح خلص كل من امن به سواء قبل التجسد او بعد التجسد...
بأختصار من ايام ادم و الي انقضاء الدهر كل من امن به و من يعمل اعماله  و تعاليمه هو خالص.
فهمت؟؟؟؟ اكيد لسه.


----------



## fredyyy (6 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

*Mr.sherif kenzo *
*أزاي المسيح يغفر لاي انسان يؤمن به هو مش مسيحي *

*معلش ترتيب الكلمات في الجملة أفقدها معناها*

*الانسان الغير مسيحي يأتي الى المسيح مؤمناً بموته على الصليب *

*فتغفر له خطاياه وبعدها ُيصبح مسيحي*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*طيب ما كل المسلمين يؤمن ان عيسى عليه السلام رسول الله والانجيل *

*لأ لأ لأ لأ حاسب عندك وقِف لا تتحرك هل تؤمن بـــ..*

*أن المسيح مات على الصليب كالذبيح العظيم الذي ليس سواه والله قبله لغفران خطايا الذين يؤمنون بموته*

*هل تؤمن بـــ..*
*أن المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد (الذي لا يمنعه من ذلك أحد) وليس رسول*

*هل تؤمن بـــ..*
*أن كل الإنجيل كلام الله الموحى به منه ومنزه عن التحريف ومحفوظ حفظ الله لذاته*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*طيب يبقى كدة يتغفر لنا بقى على كلامكم *

*المسيح يستطيع أن يغفر لك إذا آآآآآآآآآمنت بالثلاث مبادئ السابقة الذكر*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*في تناقد واضح في كلامكم*

*لا يوجد تناقد لكن دعني أسميه خلط للأمور في ذهنك وقد فسرت لك ذلك *
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ليه ربكم ميغفرش بدل الوسيط بينه وبنكم*

*لأن الله عادل كان لابد للمسيح أن يُصلب لأنه كان حاملاً خطايانا ودفع أجرتها لله العادل*

*ولان الله مُحب أعطانا المسيح ليموت عوضاً عنا ويُعطينا نحن الحياة بإسمه*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*

*ما على كلامكم الرب بتعكم قادر على كل شيء *

*الموضوع لا يحتمل الإستهتار أو الإستهزاء إنها أمور الله العادل والقدوس والمحب بلا حدود*

*فقدرته على كل شئ لا ُتنفي عدله وقداسته المتواجدة داخل محبته*

*فالمؤمن المسيحي يقف أما عدالة وقداسة الله *

*مرفوع الرأس مكرماً لأنه مغطي بدم المسيح المحب*


----------



## عاطف بشاى (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

الاخ الغالى عثمان                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          سؤالك حيرنى رغم ان غفران الخطايا عندكم بغير حساب  ماتقم وماتاخر   وتغفر الذنوب جميعها بمجرد الحج فأنا لا اناقش معتقداتك فحلال عليكم ولكن الكارثة هى ان ابحث عن اخطاء الاخرين واتوهم ان اجعلها اخطاء رغم مابى من.......فلا تفرح بمن يطبل لك ويزمر ولكن انصت لصوت العقل ولا تاخذ ما عندك مسلم بة لا نقاش فية وما عند غيرك يحتاج التصحيح فنحن لا نقتل من يخالفنا ولا من يدعوا بدينة فى اراضينا ولا نريد ان نجعلها امة واحدة رغم قولة تعاتى لو شاء ربك لجعل الناس امة  واحدة...فتجد كثيرين يخلفون ماكتب ويحاولون جعلها امة رغم ماكتب عندكم مرة بلقتل ومرة بلارهاب ومرة بالترغيب ..فتعالى نتوحد فيما مشترك بيننا ودعنا من لغة الشقاق والتحدى فاالمحبةاساس الكون والارتقاء بالنفس الامارة باالسوء.......ربنا يجعل كلامى خفيف عليكم


----------



## قمر الزمان (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

سؤال واحد لماى روك بعد عودتى للمنتدى
هل قبض على المسيح وقتل؟
ام
هل انتحر المسيح؟
ام
قدم نفسة للتضحية؟


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

*قمر الزمان *
*هل قبض على المسيح وقتل؟ امهل انتحر المسيح؟ امقدم نفسة للتضحية؟ *

*** من الوجهه الإلهية المسيح قدم نفسه ذبيحة*

*أفسس 5 : 2 *
*وَاسْلُكُوا فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ كَمَا أَحَبَّنَا الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضاً وَأَسْلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِنَا، قُرْبَاناً وَذَبِيحَةً لِلَّهِ رَائِحَةً طَيِّبَةً. *

*** من الوجهه الانسانية قبضوا على المسيح وقتلوه*

*يوحنا 18 : 12*
*ثُمَّ إِنَّ الْجُنْدَ وَالْقَائِدَ وَخُدَّامَ الْيَهُودِ قَبَضُوا عَلَى يَسُوعَ وَأَوْثَقُوهُ *

*يوحنا 19 : 16*
*فَحِينَئِذٍ أَسْلَمَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ لِيُصْلَبَ. فَأَخَذُوا يَسُوعَ وَمَضَوْا بِهِ.*

*لكن الإفترض الثاني غير وارد على الإطلاق .... وغير موجود في كلمة الله*


----------



## nkxkordy (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

سلا ونعمه للجميع ...وبعد...لا أرى داعى للنزاع حول قضايا كبرى مع أشخاص غير مطلعين او ليس لديهم من الحصيله المعرفيه ما يكفيهم حتى يصيغوا الافكار للأخرين...الكلام انا اعنى به الاخ السائل ,,,والاخ السائل يبدو عليه على غير علم من الاساس والسؤال كان ساذجا وللاسف الرد الذى تولى الاخوه الرد عليك به اعتقد انه يحتاج الى اشياء كثيره من الدعم الفكرى والتاريجى والاكاديمى ...انا لاالوم على اى منهم فى شىء ...فقط انا كنت ارجو ان تكون حجتهم اقوى من هذا الذى أصاغوا ..وعموما يمكن القول للاخ السائل انه يجب اولا ان يرجع للشروح والتفاسير للكتب المتخصصه فى ذلك قبل طرحه لاى سؤال او استفسار خاص بفكرتى الناسوت واللاهوت..وللعلم يا سيد هناك من العلماء المسامين المشهود لهم بالثقه الذين يقرون بحادثة الصلب وبناسوتية المسيح ولاهوتيته المتمثله فى الروح القدس التى القيت للعذراء مريم..وانا طبعا لااريد مناقشة فكرتك ههنا بأى شكل من الاشكال وذلك لاسباب كثيره ربما غابت عن ذهن الاخ السائل اولها هى المسافات العقليه والمعرفيه التى بينى وبينك والتى لايمكن ان اتجاوزها باى حال من الاحوال ..ثانى الاسباب انك لا تقيم حوار مهذب بأسألتك هذه يا سيد ..انما فقط تقصد الاشتباك وأثارت فتن غوغائيه لامحل لها هنا ..فنحن هنا اخوان المفروض ان نتبادل الافكار ونناقش المفاهيم العامه والخاصه بشأن الفكر المسيحى والاسلامى على حد سواء ولايكون هذا ابدا بالصراع او النزاع ...وان حدث نزاع او اختلاف لاقدر الله المفروض ان يحسم بالدلائل والبراهين العقليه والنقليه والاستشهاد بأهل العلم فيها ...ارجو من السيد السائل ان يعيد التفكير بشأن صياغته للاسئله ...وأرجو من الساده الاعضاء أن يكون ردهم قويا قاطعا مدعما بالحجج والاسانيد الفكريه ولاداعى للتقاذف وبالالفاظ التى ربما اراها خارجه عن اللياقه فى منتدى نكن له كل الاحترام والتقديس ...يا ساده هذه كنيستكم التى انتم اخترتموها لانفسكم وصاعتموها بأيديكم وتبتغون بها الله ربكم فلا تفسدوها باللغو فى ىالحديث او المشاحنه لاى انسان غير واعى او فاهم او ربما جاهل...شكرا لكم وسلام ونعمه للجميع..زميلكم /نصر الكردى


----------



## انت الفادي (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

استاذي فريدي اليك اضافة صغيرة اخري:

[Q-BIBLE]ب.وانا اضع نفسي عن الخراف. [SIZE=-2]16[/SIZE]  ولي خراف أخر ليست من هذه الحظيرة ينبغي ان آتي بتلك ايضا فتسمع صوتي وتكون رعية واحدة وراع واحد. [SIZE=-2]17[/SIZE]  لهذا يحبني الآب لاني اضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا.[SIZE=-2]18  ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.[/SIZE][/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## fredyyy (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

*شكراً أخي الغالي / انت الفادي*

*لهذة الإضافة التضامنية لإكتمال الحق *

*وكما قال المسيح لبيلاطس :*

*يوحنا 19 : 11 *
*أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: « لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكَ عَلَيَّ سُلْطَانٌ الْبَتَّةَ لَوْ لَمْ تَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيتَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لِذَلِكَ الَّذِي أَسْلَمَنِي إِلَيْكَ لَهُ خَطِيَّةٌ أَعْظَمُ».*

*عندما قال بيلاطس :*

*فَقَالَ لَهُ بِيلاَطُسُ: «أَمَا تُكَلِّمُنِي؟ أَلَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي سُلْطَاناً أَنْ أَصْلِبَكَ وَسُلْطَاناً أَنْ أُطْلِقَكَ؟»*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

+++ يقول الإنجيل أن الشيطان يصنع التشويشات والنزاعات ، و يقول القديسون أن الشيطان يثير الهيجانات والإضطرابات ، والمثل الشعبى يقول أنه يصطاد فى الماء العكر . ++ وقد تصادف أن رأيت كيف يصطادون السمك من الترع -- عندما يقل الماء فيها فتصبح مثل البرك -- بأن يحركون الماء بأقدامهم بشدة ، فيختلط بالوحل ويتعكر جداً ، فيفقد السمك الرؤية ، " فيقفشونه " بأيديهم ويقذفون به على الأرض حتى يموت . ++ هكذا أيضاً ، يصنع الشيطان الهيجانات لكى يسقطنا فى الخطايا ، لكى يستطيع أن يبتلعنا ، لأنه لا يستطيع أن يقبض على الواعى لنفسه ، ولا يستطيع أن يبتلع الشرفاء الأحياء روحياً ، بل فقط الذين تنجسوا بالخطايا وماتوا روحياً .
+++ كل هذا خطر ببالى عندما تصفحت الأسئلة المتقلبة من نقطة لأخرى ، بدون تسلسل وبدون منطق ، حتى إختلط الحابل بالنابل وفقد الإخوة أعصابهم . + وهذا هو عين ما يريده الشيطان : هيجان وإضطراب .
+++++ فعدت للسؤال الأول ، فوجدته عن إدعاء كاذب بأننا نحقد على اليهود وندعى عليهم و.. و.. 
+++++++ والحقيقة أن هذا السؤال نفسه قد سبق طرحه فى هذا المنتدى ، قد يكون من نفس السائل الحالى أو من  زملاء جماعته ، أو من نفس المصدر الذى أستعان به السائل الأول ، فمن الواضح أنهم يشترون أسئلتهم ولا يصنعونها ، مثلما فى كل شيئ آخر .
++ وقد كان الرد عليه هو  :--
((((((((((((((((((((((((((   أخى الفاضل ، صاحب السؤال  ))))))))))))))))))))))))))
+++  إن تاريخنا ملئ بالإضطهادات التى جاءت علينا من كل الجهات ، ومع ذلك فإننا لا نكره أحداً ، على وجه الإطلاق ، ولا نكره مضطهدينا ، بلا إستثناء .
+++ فإن الله أمرنا بأن نحب كل البشر بلا إستثناء ، لأنهم إخوتنا فى الإنسانية (( المسيحية دين الإنسانية )) ، حتى الأعداء والمضطهدين لنا :- [ أحبوا أعداءكم .. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم ] مت 5: 44.
+++ وقد يبدو للبعض ، أن هذا الأمر صعب ، ولكن الله جعله طبيعياً لنا، فقد أحبنا أولاً ، ونحن بعد خطاة  ، لذلك أحببناه :- [ نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً ] 1يو 4: 16. + ثم إنه سكب محبته الإلهية فى قلوبنا :- [ محبة الله قد إنسكبت فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا ] رو 5: 5 ، فصارت هذه المحبة الإلهية ينبوعاً من المحبة يملأ قلوبنا نحو الله والناس .
+++ بل إن الله جعل محبتنا للناس ، دليلاً على محبتنا له هو :- [ إن قال أحد إنى أحب الله ، وأبغض أخاه ، فهو كاذب ، لأن مَـنْ لايحب أخاه الذى يبصره ، كيف يحب الله الذى لا يبصره ] 1يو 4: 20.
++++ لذلك ، فإننا نعتبر أن المحبة الروحانية هى دليل على الصحة الروحية  ، ودليل على العبادة الحقيقية لله ، الذى هو محبة :- [ الله محبة ] 1يو 4: 8.
++++ بينما الحقد هو دليل على المرض الروحى ، ودليل على العبودية للشيطان ، وقد يصل إلى العبادة للشيطان . 
++++ لذلك فإننا نحب كل البشر ، مثلما أن الله هو محب كل البشر (يو3: 16) ، بما فيهم مضطهدينا ، لأنهم إخوتنا فى البشرية ، ونلتمس لهم العذر ، بأنهم مرضى روحياً ، إذ أصابهم فيروس الشيطان ، عدو كل البشر (1بط 5: 8) . ++ لذلك فإننا نصلى من أجلهم ، مثلما نصلى من أجل المرضى بكل أنواع الأمراض الأخرى .
++++ المحبة صحة والحقد مرض ، المحبة قوة والحقد ضعف ، المحبة نور والحقد ظلمة ، المحبة سمو والحقد إنحطاط ، المحبة من الله والحقد من الشيطان . ++ لذلك فالمحبة تؤدى للسماء والحقد يؤدى للجحيم .
++++ المحبة تملأ قلب صاحبها سلاماً ونعيماً ، مهما عاداه الناس وأساءوا إليه .++ بينما الحقد يملأ قلب صاحبه هيجاناً وإضطراباً وغِـلاً ، مهما سالمه الناس وأحسنوا إليه . 
++++ الحقد أسوأ من مرض السرطان ، لأنه مرض الشيطان .
+++++++ فكيف .. يا أخى الفاضل .. كيف تدعونا للحقد والكراهية !!!! هل هذه الدعوة هى من الله !!!! أرجوك أن تراجع ضميرك .
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
 إنتهى الرد المنقول
   +++ وأضيف للإخوة أصحاب الإسئلة المشتراة : إفحص البضاعة التى تشتريها أولاً ، لأنهم يخدعونكم ببضاعة فاسدة ، أى أسئلة فاسدة ، تفوح رائحتها بمجرد أن تعرضوها للهواء والنور .
  +++ونمنى أن نرى أسئلة من إنتاجكم الشخصى ، لكى تصمدوا أمام مناقشتها ، بدلاً من فضيحة الهروب من نقطة لأخرى.


----------



## nkxkordy (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

سلام ونعمه للجميع اولا وآخرا...اما بعد ..شكرا  للاخ زكى شنوده الذى رد واستوفى رده كل او معظم ما يمكن ان يقال فى مثل هذا النوع من الاسئله الذى ربما لانجد فائده مرجوه من مناقشتها...وحسب من آمن ايمانه وحسب من كفر كفره...ولكن ليسمح لى السيد الاخ مكرم زكى شنوده ان اضيف له بعض الشىء الذى اراه مناسبا فى مثل هذا الشأن و الموقف...الا وهو لماذا تركنا الافكار تتسلل الى عقول السائلين دون المحاوله للسيطره عليها قبل نفاذها للعقول والعبث بها؟اين نحن من الفكر الفاسد كى نواجهه بفكر سديد سليم؟واين نحن من التنشأه الصحيحه للجيل الحالى والجيل القادم وماهى استعدالدتنا الفكريه لمواجهة اخطار الفكر الفاسد وآثاره؟ اين الرعاه من الخراف؟...اين ملح الارض الذى يحفظها؟ أين العقول الواعيه التى توجه النشىء والشباب وتوجههم الوجهه السليمه ؟....ربما كانت هناك الف اين لبحث الاسباب ..وربما وجدنا الف اين للمواجهه بالحلول...وتبقى ما واحده يمكننا ان نفسكر بها كل الاسباب والنتائج ..ماهو دورنا فى كل الذى نرى؟..سيدى الاستاذ مكرم  قبل ان نعاتب اصحاب الاسئله المتشككه يجب ان نعاتب انفسنا جميعا لاننا نحن من سمح بتسرب هذه الاسئله للعقول ..الكل يجب ان يتضامن من اجل البناء لامن اجل ان يهدم بعضنا بعضا بالاعتداءات والمواجهات حتى ولو كانت من خلال نقاش...الكل يريد النجاه والكل يريد الخلاص ...فلناعد المجتهد ونحاول ان ننقذ من تشكك ونبحث عن الضال حتى نكون جميعا فى حظيره واحده الا وهى حظيرة الرب..شكرا للاخ مكرم وسلام ونعمه للجميع...زميلكم /نصر الكردى


----------



## fredyyy (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

*nkxkordy*
*الكل يجب ان يتضامن من اجل البناء لامن اجل ان يهدم بعضنا بعضا ...الكل يريد النجاه والكل يريد الخلاص ...فلناعد المجتهد ونحاول ان ننقذ من تشكك ونبحث عن الضال ...*

*كلام عظيم أنا شخصياً أشجع كل من أتقابل معه على الدخول الى المنتدي *

*ففيه أقسام ُترضي الجميع وفيها ُنعلن الحق الإلهي*

*كل ما علينا أن نكون بينهم كأنوار *

*ونعطي طعاماً روحياً لكل متحير فيثبت في الحق*

*فلنكن مستعدين لذلك *

*إذ إمتلأنا نفيض على الآخرين فيعرفوا حرية مجد أولاد الله*

*ونصلي من أجلهم*


----------



## nkxkordy (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

الاخ العزيز والزميل فريدى....بعد التحيه ..انا لاأبتغى مما كتبته الشر او النعت بأنه كلام جميل ..أنا فقط أردت ان يكون الكلام مشخصا فى افعال ..المحبه يا سيدى ليست بالكلمات فقط انها محل فعل ولراده ورغبه من القلب ..نحن فعلا نريد الاصلاح ما استطعنا ونريد السلام بيننا لنقدمه الى الله فيمنحنا البركه ...السلام هو المحبه والمحبه محلها القلب فلنصفى قلوبنا ونطهرها من اى احقاد او ادناس حتى تكون افعالنا طاهره نقيه ولاننسى انها مقدمه الى الله العلى الذى نسأله دائما ان يبارك خطانا ويرحمنا جميعا...شكرا للاخ الفاضل فريدى على الرد المهذب...زميلك /نصر الكردى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

الأخ الفاضل الذى تدعونا للحقد ، سبق لسيادتكم أن طلبتم ذلك ، تحت إسم آخر ( لك أو لأحد  أفراد الجماعة )، وقد رددنا على ذلك ، وكان الرد هو  : -

أخى الفاضل ، صاحب السؤال
+++  إن تاريخنا ملئ بالإضطهادات التى جاءت علينا من كل الجهات ، ومع ذلك فإننا لا نكره أحداً ، على وجه الإطلاق ، ولا نكره مضطهدينا ، بلا إستثناء .
+++ فإن الله أمرنا بأن نحب كل البشر بلا إستثناء ، لأنهم إخوتنا فى الإنسانية (( المسيحية دين الإنسانية )) ، حتى الأعداء والمضطهدين لنا :- [ أحبوا أعداءكم .. وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم ] مت 5: 44.
+++ وقد يبدو للبعض ، أن هذا الأمر صعب ، ولكن الله جعله طبيعياً لنا، فقد أحبنا أولاً ، ونحن بعد خطاة  ، لذلك أحببناه :- [ نحبه لأنه هو أحبنا أولاً ] 1يو 4: 16. + ثم إنه سكب محبته الإلهية فى قلوبنا :- [ محبة الله قد إنسكبت فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا ] رو 5: 5 ، فصارت هذه المحبة الإلهية ينبوعاً من المحبة يملأ قلوبنا نحو الله والناس .
+++ بل إن الله جعل محبتنا للناس ، دليلاً على محبتنا له هو :- [ إن قال أحد إنى أحب الله ، وأبغض أخاه ، فهو كاذب ، لأن مَـنْ لايحب أخاه الذى يبصره ، كيف يحب الله الذى لا يبصره ] 1يو 4: 20.
++++ لذلك ، فإننا نعتبر أن المحبة الروحانية هى دليل على الصحة الروحية  ، ودليل على العبادة الحقيقية لله ، الذى هو محبة :- [ الله محبة ] 1يو 4: 8.
++++ بينما الحقد هو دليل على المرض الروحى ، ودليل على العبودية للشيطان ، وقد يصل إلى العبادة للشيطان . 
++++ لذلك فإننا نحب كل البشر ، مثلما أن الله هو محب كل البشر (يو3: 16) ، بما فيهم مضطهدينا ، لأنهم إخوتنا فى البشرية ، ونلتمس لهم العذر ، بأنهم مرضى روحياً ، إذ أصابهم فيروس الشيطان ، عدو كل البشر (1بط 5: 8) . ++ لذلك فإننا نصلى من أجلهم ، مثلما نصلى من أجل المرضى بكل أنواع الأمراض الأخرى .


----------



## rohea (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعانيكم احسنوا لمبغيضيكم صلوا للذين يسيئون اليكم ..... تلك تعليم الهى يسوع المحبة فهو علمنا ان نحب كل البشر   ونكون مسالمين مع الكل وقال ايضا يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون لانة هو القوى العظيم  عرفت ياصديقى كيف علمنى الهى بدون الخوض فى ديانات اخرى السيف رمزها والقتال فى سبيل اللة قدوة وشهادة يتسارعون من اجلها الا تكون هناك محبة حقيقة بين الشعوب  وبعضها ؟ان اللة عادل ومتسامح لابنائةفهل يكون الابناء بتلك الشراسة فى تفجير انفسهم وقتل ابرياء رجال وشيوخ واطفال لاذنب لهم غير مفاهيم خاطئة واغراض شخصية ( المحبة .... المحبة   ....المحبة )


----------



## rohea (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

:94:احبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعانيكم احسنوا لمبغيضيكم صلوا للذين يسيئون اليكم ..... تلك تعليم الهى يسوع المحبة فهو علمنا ان نحب كل البشر   ونكون مسالمين مع الكل وقال ايضا يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون لانة هو القوى العظيم  عرفت ياصديقى كيف علمنى الهى بدون الخوض فى ديانات اخرى السيف رمزها والقتال فى سبيل اللة قدوة وشهادة يتسارعون من اجلها الا تكون هناك محبة حقيقة بين الشعوب  وبعضها ؟ان اللة عادل ومتسامح لابنائةفهل يكون الابناء بتلك الشراسة فى تفجير انفسهم وقتل ابرياء رجال وشيوخ واطفال لاذنب لهم غير مفاهيم خاطئة واغراض شخصية ( المحبة .... المحبة   ....المحبة )


----------



## السيف (23 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

والله النقاش مع التفكير العقيم لا يفيد، كل ما خرجنا به معهم هو "الله يعينكم على هبلكم!" وإن احنا اضحوكة، والله مش عارف مين الاضحوكة! إللي بيحب عدوه وبتمنى للكل الرحمة والخير ولا إللي بيلف حوالين حجر أسود كان مستعمل لنساء قريش وبيقول لبيك اللهم لبيك!! وبيروح عالبيت يكفر!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

++ الأخ الحبيب / سيف 
+++أرجوك ، برجاء الإخوة ، ألاّ تتعرض للفضائح ، فليس ذلك من شيمة مـَنْ يتبعون المسيح القدوس ، فقد كانت - فى زمان تجسده - أشياء قبيحة جداً فى العبادات الرومانية واليونانية ، ولكنه لم يتعرض لها مطلقاً ، لا بالتصريح ولا بالتلميح ، مكتفياً بأن النور -- بقوته الذاتية -- يطرد الظلام .
++ ومن المؤكد أنك إتخذت لقب السيف ، بالمعنى المسيحى ، أى : " سيف الروح "  ، الذى لا يقتل البشر ، بل يقتل الشر الذى فيهم . ولا يخفى عليك أن سيف الروح لا يكون بإذلال الناس وتعرية فضائحهم . + بل بطرح كلمة الحق فقط ، ومن يقبل فليقبل ، لأن المسيحية لم تقم على العنف بكل أشكاله ، لا الجسدى ولا النفسى ولا المعنوى .
++ كلمة الحق وحدها ، ستقتضيك المزيد من الجهد والبحث والتدقيق ، مما سيعود بالفائدة عليك وعلى الآخرين ، بينما تعرية الفضائح عملية سهلة ، ولكنها لن تبنيك أنت ولا الآخرين .
+++ ونحن لانعبد المسيح بسبب أن الآخرين خطأ ، لا وألف لا ، بل نعبده لأنه هو الحق . + فكون البعض خطأ ، لا يمكن إعتباره دليلا على أننا صح ، إذ قد نكون كلنا خطأ . + فلذلك ، نحن لا نبنى ثقتنا فى ديننا على أساس خطأ الآخرين ، بل على أساس صحة المسيحية ذاتها ، بغض النظر عن الآخرين ، إننا نبنى ثقتنا فى المسيح ، على الدراسة والإختبار العملى ، معاً ، للمسيح وللمسيحية . ++ ومن يبنى ثقته على هذا الأساس الثابت ، لن يتزعزع أبداً .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

++ الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً
+++ إسمحوا لى بإضافة صغيرة : 
++++ بخصوس طلب السيد المسيح من التلاميذ  فى ليلة القبض عليه -- بأن يحضروا سيفاً ،  مع تشديده على ذلك جداً ، ثم عندما قالوا أنه يوجد -- فى المكان الذى تجمعوا فيه تلك الليلة -- يوجد سيفان فقط ، قال لهم إن ذلك كافياً ، وكأنه يريد السيف كمجرد وسيلة إيضاح ، وليس للدخول فى معركة مع اليهود الذين قال أنهم سيأتون عليه . 
+++  علماً بأنها كانت المرة الوحيدة التى يطلب فيها ذلك . ++ وعلماً أيضاً بأن التلاميذ لم يكونوا هم أصحاب السيفين ، بل وجدوهما هناك . +++ وعلماً أيضاً بأنهم لم يكونوا يتعاملون مع السيوف نهائياً ، ولم يكن ولا واحد منهم من رجال الحرب ، ولم يكونوا يتدربون عليها نهائياً .
+++++ وقد تأكد ذلك الهدف -- الإيضاحى --  فعلاً ، فى ساعة القبض عليه ، إذ عندما  إبتدأ بطرس يستخدم السيف ، منعه الرب ، وأصلح ما أفسده تلميذه (( الذى فعله بناءً على طلب معلمه بإحضار السيف )) ، إذ صنع معجزة وأعاد الأذن المقطوعة لحالها ، وكأن شيئاً لم يكن .
+++++++ والنتيجة من فحص ملابسات الواقعة كلها بكل تدقيق ، هى أن الرب طلب السيف ،لا لإستخدامه للقتل والدفاع عنه ، بل لكى يكون طلبه بمنع السيف : منطقياً . + فإنه من غير المنطقى أن تمنع الشيئ الغير موجود ، إذ سيـُقال -- حينئذ -- أنه فعل ذلك بمراءاة ، ولو كان عنده سيف ، لإستخدمه وحاول منع القبض عليه .
+++++++++ ولكن الرب منع السيف فى وجود السيف ، دليلاً على أنه سلـَّم ذاته سلمياً بإرادته . ++ ودليلاً -- أيضاً -- على أن منعه للرسل من  إستخدام السيف ، هو منع حقيقى ،من أن يكون الدفاع عن الدين بواسطة السيف .


----------



## النهيسى (2 أغسطس 2008)

السؤال ........... مكرر ومفيش اسئله جديده عندكم ياستاذ عث..........مان 
لكن انت اكيد قرات الردود عليك وكانت فى منتهى الاجاده  ........ وايضا اكيد علمت ان المسيح له المجد سامح الكل حتى من صلبوه لانه اله محبه ,,,,, لذا دعنى اشكر من قامو بالرد عليك الرب يباركهم
وانت هل تعلم الان ما هو الفرق بين اليهود والرومان , ومن صلب الرب الرومان ام اليهود


----------



## النهيسى (9 أغسطس 2008)

عثمان بن عفان قال:


> تقولون ان المسيح صلب ليمحو الخطيئه عن البشر ويرحمهم
> الذين قاموا بصلب المسيح هم اليهود ونحن نعلم انكم تكرهون اليهود لانهم قتلوا الاهكم وانتم تلعنونهم
> فهذا يتعارض مع محو الخطيئه فلو كان المسيح صلب ليمحو خطايا البشر فكان من المفروض ان تمحى خطايا اليهود ايضا  اذن لماذا تلعونهم اليسوا بشر ؟؟؟؟؟
> ارجو اجابه شافيه ولا داعى للخوض خارج الموضوع
> اللهم اهدى المسلمين وغير المسلمين



اخ*ى العزيز

كما قال لكم الزعيم ... اليهود قدموا المسيح للمحاكمه والرومان حاكموه

  والمهم عندى  يا اخى ان الرب بذل ذاته لاجلنا فدانا محى كل الخطيه علينا

  ومن محبته وتسامحه لانه ((( اله ))) عفى وسامح من صلبوه
*
  نحن نرحب باسالتك  شكرااااا  لك


----------



## antonius (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ارجو رد النصارى*

ما مشكلتكم ايها الاخوة المسلمين؟
نحن لا نحب احدا مسيحي كذا او نكرهه لانه يهودي!
نحن نعرف الحب المطلق للكل!
فالمحبة لا تعرف حدودا ..لا تعرف قوما محددين! فنحن لا نحب اليهود لانهم يهود! او نكرههم لانهم يهود! بل نحبهم لانهم بشر 
فالعنصرية التي وضعها الاسلام وامثاله غير موجودة عندنا ! نحن نعرف ان نحب بدون شرط ولا قيد لان هذا ما علمنا اياه الرب


----------

